# Dismantling a Станкоимпорт dividing head



## Norppu (Nov 19, 2020)

I purchased a Станкоимпорт dividing head. This device has seen a lot of life and now it is crying for attention.
So I dismantle in order to give it a proper clean up.







The linked video has hand written subtitles in English, German and Finnish languages.


----------

